# The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe you will and maybe you won't find this amusing or maybe you know or live next door to someone just like this but today was certainly a day. Now I know I have had more than my fair share of opinion related run-ins over the years and here is no exception. Normally though it's a live and let live perspective when it comes to neighbors. That is unless they are going to do something that is illegal, immoral, dangerous to us or anything to depreciate the value of the neighborhood.

Ya'll may remember the piece of land behind our home? It was just inside the old S-Line for the SEHSR project we also discussed. Well..... It was once going to be a road some 45-50 years ago but never finalized for what ever reason so it turned into city easement. It's not the type of easement that you are bound to maintain but we chose to do just that and it's all shown in pictures in my New CMJRR post and in a couple topics in the archives. Today a Friend came by and helped me out by dropping 3 pine trees that were dead as could be. Recently we have had some good wind storms and they have in whole or in part taken down several of the dead pines behind us. Most are far enough away or have a substantial Oak blocking them they didn't or don't pose any threat. But the three in question? Not only that but we have been picking up limbs or sections as large as 4" in diameter halfway into our yard. So.....They had to come down. 
Anyhow, and because of this, we had the Chesterfield County Sheriff and Police called on us today by a neighbor./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif It would normally be a big issue but since we *are not* residents of Chesterfield County...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  The Chesterfield officers had to call our city officers and well.....The City officer didn't even give it the time of day and the fact that it wasted the time of three of the areas finest....Well judging by the radio calls of the Sheriff he could've been useful elsewhere. Yet it was certainly worth a good laugh and our friend sure thought so. In all honesty though it was actually more pathetic than anything else. I mean all the work we have done in clearing and maintaining things has done nothing but improve our property and the view for the neighbors, eliminate our problems with rodents and clear away otherwise dead and rotting organic matter that posed not only a critter issue but a fire hazard during that "season".  Our neighbor and not a taxpaying citizen of our fair city has to have more time on her hands than even I have and that's a scary thought. There's nothing like being the second neighbor she has felt it necessary to call the police on. The first being her County neighbor that lives directly behind us. Nothing say's to your neighbors that I never want to get to know you better than calling the police on them. Plus...that's just it (what I said previously! Our homes aren't even directly behind one another. There's gotta be 150 yards between us. This time of year is not a good example since almost all the foliage is gone. The summer you can't see anything on the other side. But we have transplanted well over 100 Azaleas on the border of things to create a natural and More appealing fence for the winter months and bring some color to the area in the Spring. Heck the proof of what it looks like in bloom is here. Just imagine what things will look like when they've had a chance to mend from being transplanted and grow because it's all not bunched together in a planting bed any longer. Sheesh/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  

Just wanted to share an interesting day. BTW she did take pictures of everything. I guess the headlines will read....

City Gimp has dead pine trees cut down by friend. 
Many leaves and dead branches crushed in chain saw frenzy!



Can't wait to see us on the evening news too?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

If there were a public road in front of the complaining neighbor...I might legally park a car somewhere...which might have a sign in the back window....

*Now for the fun.....  WHAT SHOULD THAT SIGN SAY?*


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

I had a similar neighbor experience when we lived back in Illinois. If you can't tell from my picture there to your left, I play the guitar. Once a summer I host a small "Jam Party" for my friends, everyone brings their instruments and we all just kick back and let the music flow naturally. It's usually a mix of bluesy, jazzy, folkie stuff. No death metal, no Ozzfest and we invite all the neighbors to come over and enjoy the evening as well. 

One year the old lady three doors down decided to "call the Cops".. When a squad car rolled up and two of the villages finest entered the back yard, They were amused to find the Local Chief of Police sitting behind his drum kit. ....... 

Come to find out the Old Lady prefered country music and cheap domestic beer.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/18/2008 4:17 PM
If there were a public road in front of the complaining neighbor...I might legally park a car somewhere...which might have a sign in the back window....

*Now for the fun.....  WHAT SHOULD THAT SIGN SAY?*


C'mon, Mike!!  Give us a hint!!!
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I just needed to pull some posts from the past to show that I documented all of the changes and conversations. I was told I might not know when this would come in handy. No need to reply to this particular part of the update but if you wish or have any tremendous insight.....Always appreciated.



Posted - 16 Nov 2006 :  15:25:12
Well we have a new home. Closing is set for the middle of December. Really large lot too. When the house was built back in 1966 there were originally plans for an alley way and a side street to be behind and next to the home. Well since the city we're in is independent from the county.... when the county tried to force the city to allow them to tap into the city services a few years later... the city slammed the door. So no street and alley. Then the county built a set of homes that backed right up to an old Seaboard Rail line. That was abandoned and then later removed and sets the line between the county and the city.

Now for the really good part. After spending some time today at city hall asking 1000 questions, I found out that because of what the county did we have an extra yard.







We started at close to an acre and now it's more like an acre and a half or two. It's not really our property but after speaking to the City Engineer, I was told that all the plans for that had long since been scraped and there was no way to rejuvinate them because of the the way the county developed their land.







We are gonna have a great time doing this layout.

Anyhow here are a couple shots of the house. When we are at the inspection next Wednesday, I will snap some pics of the train area and post them.

Later


















The wooded area on the otherside of the bushes is part ours and part city/our use























  Posted - 17 Nov 2006 :  06:02:35
Supposedly this house was one of the first. Not sure of the validity of this but we are checking into things. We are also looking into purchasing the extra land from the city since, as it sits, it's not a money maker. Since no one owns the land no taxes can be collected. We might be able to come to an agreement especiall since the srea we have access to is locked in by surrounding private property.

I guess the most important reason to try at the least is that if I were to invest time, effort and funds into a GRR I'm gonna make dang sure that 15 years from now no one can lay claim to things.

This whole thought process may take some time and effort but that may well be well spent. From the looks of things the neighbors to the left (that's where the street was to have gone) have stayed within the boundries of the property. The previous owners of our future home have done the upkeep of the area. Then again I may just leave the "sleeping dog alone" and just do things. Nothing has come up in 40 years and there's no sense in me stirring things up now. 

Thanks everyone. Hey Marty! You sure you have the right house????? Hehehe. There's only a couple hunderd thousand of these "Colonial types" in the region (Virgina, DC, Maryland, etc)









Now all we need to do is sell the house in KC.









Posted - 02 Dec 2006 :  14:34:49  
Hello to all from Colonial Heights VA.

It will be official on December 15. Having jumped throug all the necessary hoops to get the house all that remains is the title info. Close is scheduled and we made it over to the house to get some pictures of the yard.

It's hard to picture at the moment but there is a great amount of space back there. I know some of you are thinking look at all the trees and some have already warned us about the leaf hassle so I will say that we intend on removing a few of the less important trees in the near future. The wooded lot chgarm does appeal to Martha so we will attemt a compromise here.

Anyhow we guestimate things to be about two and a half acres after seeing what the platt to the home is shaped like. 

Well here are a couple shots of things. Like I said before it's hard to picture things now but just wait'll spring.










This picture looks across the back yard. Nothe the property line for the side is 35ft behind me and for the back it's 80ft to my right. There is a grove of azaleas and other ornamental bushes between me and the property line.










This is that grove of Azeleas and bushes.









This area is behind all of the developed yard and where the bulk of the layout will be.










There is a small water feature just below the center of the picture. This also looks back across the yard from the shed.









This is the left side yard of the house. The yard extends approx 150ft back from the point I am standing.









It's not a full shot but this is the shed. It measures 12X24 and sits on a block foundation with a concrete slab floor. Unfortunately until we get a garage I have to have the trains share the space with all my tools so no designated train shed. For the moment. Hehehe


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

There was a story about one of the indoor model railway clubs where several men were seen coming and going from a building late at nite, some with doctor's bags and the like. Well, one nite, the local police come in, and instead of the gambling den they expected to find, they find an operating session....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Come to find out the Old Lady prefered country music and cheap domestic beer.


So, did you invite her over and play some for her?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.giffrom your pics ive seen, i invision many many trains, and long lines of freight cars, all engines with sound and tuned up for the maximum sound level you can attain from each most townships cities dont get excited about noise until after 10pm, and before 8am in the morning!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


OR TIE HER UP AND PUT HER ON A RAIL OUT OF TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems to me that your neighbor thought you were doing something "illegal" (otherwise why call the Sheriff?) Has she been properly "educated" now? If so, I'd let it slide. The fact that you are going to develope that area into a garden railroad will p*ss her off FAR more than anything else you could devise!! Of course, it's also possible that she may try to cause trouble in the future (make that probable) so I'd be prepared for "visits" from the local constabulary!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 01/19/2008 8:42 AM
Come to find out the Old Lady prefered country music and cheap domestic beer.


So, did you invite her over and play some for her?" align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/biggrin.gif" />


Yup...

Remember when the Blues Brothers played at Bob's Country Bunker?.. It was a lot like that. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

"I mean all the work we have done in clearing and maintaining things has done nothing but improve our property and the view for the neighbors, eliminate our problems with rodents and clear away otherwise dead and rotting organic matter that posed not only a critter issue but a fire hazard during that "season".  


Now Joe, you should know by now that no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Your yard is to  Ummmmm   "Prissy"  Yea that's it.    YOu need to get some  dirt piles  around the place  a lay some track.   Mabye some empty  Concrete bags.   The neighbor on the other side will be complainging our yard is too clean.  It makes her's look bad.   Your just not gona win this one./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

All I have to say about this is, this is one of the reasons I STILL LIVE IN ALASKA! My neighbors are all a nice safe distance away--and they mind their own darn business.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

I had the reverse happen to me. Bought a house on 4 wooded acres in a somewhat rural area in the Finger Lakes of NYS. It was on a side hill and the only real neighbor I had was uphill about 50 yards and across the road. Nice older guy and his wife lived there. 

After about 2 months, I hear this chainsaw running and it sounds like it's coming from my woods. Sure enough, there is the neighbor cutting down a live tree on my property. Remember, this is across the road from his place. I ask him what the yell he is doing. He replies 'cutting down some firewood, the land owner doesn't mind. I point to the 2 month old, two foot high, surveyor stake with the orange tape flying only 5' from him. Clearly he is inside my property. No way he could have missed it because the uphill land owner had logged his land at some time. All it had on it were pine trees. No way he didn't know..... And there were several other stumps nearby. 

He sheeply says something like 'opps, sorry about that' and slinks back across the road. At least he had knocked down the tree for me. I cut it up the next year and used it for firewood. 

Craig


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Several years ago, in Jonesville, Michigan, the question came up about an abandoned New York Central right-of-way.  The "grant" for the right-of-way back in the 1800's, stated that, should the right-of-way be abandoned, the land would revert back to the land owners.  After some legal searching, the Village Council was going to revert the land back to the present land owners... One family objected (they didn't live near there), their ancestors owned the land when the "right-of'-way" was granted to the railroad; therefore the land should revert back to them rather than the present land onwers.  After more legal research, the land was deeded to the present land owners because they bought the land.  If you think you have a claim the family was told, file a civil suit in circuit court.  They never did.
     So, you might check for similar limitations.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

In the case of busy bodies the amount of land is totally inconsequential.  Where I grew up my family ownes 5 sections of land, full one mile x one mile sections, and we  lived smack dap in the middle of it on a dead end dirt road.  All that land just meant that you have more area to have neighbor troubles and we did all the time, either with fences or them letting their cows get some free breeding from our bulls to tresspassing issues.  Ya can't get far enuff away from some neighbors. Heck last year on the back side of our 80acre family compound the guy across the creek drove 7 miles to my house to ask if we'd not ride 4 wheelers on our side of the creek cause the deer like to bed down along there.  Guess his deer had dark circles around their eyes or something.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

So if you have a Mrs. Cravits in the area, there ain't near enuff room to excape her prowling sense of community.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Decided to contact the city last Friday and then again Sunday noght while suiffering a bout of medication induced .......Yeah I know that some could say not a wise move but we're sort of focused on not hiding things so.....

I received a response to things yesterday and was certainly surprised!!!!!! Basically we were told to keep doing what we were doing in regards to maintaining things and not to worry about our Chesterfield "neighbor". (I use that neighbor thing very, very, very loosely. Anyhow I can't wait to see her reaction when we go about thinning trees that are actually on our property. I don't mean cutting them down or anything but they do need some attention. And if she was bothered by 3 dead pines I can't wait for this. 

Ya know it's really kinda phunny in a stoopid sort of way. I mentioned the issues about fire season and we do have one of those here. It just makes no sense that people want to "protect" things so much that in a very real sense they are creating more of a danger by doing so. They want to protect this natural setting but with that setting comes a natural phenomenom.... 



*Wildfires.*









Plus she swears that there is not an Issie with snakes here like copperheaderattlemoccasins but from what we have learned we are in an area that has the largest moccasin breading ground in the SE US and a Copper head population that is on the rise. Three of our neighbors have had issues with both of these in their back yards but they haven't cleaned things like we have. Trouble is if one of them bites her the doggone thing is doomed to die in minutes/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif After all  the Viper is more dangerous.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

You better make sure your pulling electrical permits and such if your city requires it. same with ponds and retaining walls, here in central NY almost every town has some kind of regulation on electrical, ponds, walls, and permanent structures as well. If she is a b***** you could get nailed if she knows about these things.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 01/22/2008 6:55 PM
...Ya know it's really kinda phunny in a stoopid sort of way. I mentioned the issues about fire season and we do have one of those here. It just makes no sense that people want to "protect" things so much that in a very real sense they are creating more of a danger by doing so. They want to protect this natural setting but with that setting comes a natural phenomenom.... 



*Wildfires.*












May sound stupid to a lot of us....but there's an extreme form of "greenie" that STRONGLY prefers that nature be just that....natural...and wildfires are part of that.  They're particularly prevalent in the West where I live..and while I have some philosophical agreement with their positions, in practice, I find most of the detailed positions they take overwhelmingly NUTS!  In my immediate neighborhood, there are over 80 homes that burned down because the owners were NOT ALLOWED to thin vegitation.  

Perhaps these homes shouldn't have been allowed to be built where they were....but they were....40 plus years ago when being hypersensitive to nature wasn't so in vogue.  Somehow, we gotta get some sense back into property rights...and I agree with others...be sure to tow the line on building permits when you build your garden railroad...and good luck.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

All our utilities except for irrigation system end at our property line AND the city knows about it. However we installed the sprinkler system so it could be capped off at the property line if and when the City decided to use the property. Yet it has been 45years since they abandoned the road plans and we're not the only folks that have a vested interest in the easement. Some have even built permanent structures on it like garages and sheds./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif However I do plan a shed back there. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif It will be built on skids and have the powers supplied by a tether (old-school electrical type) rather than the alternative though/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif.  And were still looking into the "right of way" thingy since from what we understand of it..... it just applies to a railroad but doesn't define "the gauge" As far as we're concerned tracks is tracks./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif (it was a joke well sort of/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif) But we don't have the funds nor the effort to test them waters for now nor a long time to come. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Mike, most would probably say I take the same stance as you in regards to the whole "Natural" or "Nature" thing. I kinda like the "caretaker" approach to things. But since we own a home and because our "county" neighbors down the street want to continually have bon fire parties even under heavy burn restriction bans......../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif We were happy we cleared the extra third to half acre of property. Unfortunately we can't control everything around us (nor would I try) so/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif   We'll just continue to maintain things until the day when it doesn't matter anymore. Anyhow I think she's just envious of us since we asked the city first and they didn't care. Some of the folks over there have tried to buy this area but because they don't reside in city limits (and a couple other reasons that I'm not privy to) they have been outright refused. 

I am gonna try to take a pic of things but it's a real mess back there.... I took some pics to show what a mess it is of things back there...Ahhhh the heck with it....where we stopped the clean up back I mean. There has to be well over 3 dozen trees that have been taken out by wind and storm. There's still remnants of Isabel back there. (ie. trees at least 4-5 in diameter that are lying hap-hazard all over) I think that was the name of the Hurricane that came through the area. But that was 2003. But the alternative to having it messy is folks riding their ATV and four-wheelers back there. But if it's clean and sectioned of to look like yard as we have done...... Then who in their right mind is gonna ride in someones yard. Hasn't happened yet. 

Personally I think the city should allow all the folks to do as we have and they should also allow a fence to be installed between properties and the county/city lines. There's still hope for the Azalea fence we have planted.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

You know for the inconienience of not being able to have a pizza delivered to my house, it sure is nice not living in a city. 


Out here in nowheresville on Artist Point Road.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

So, I was just gonna let this fade off into the background but after thinking about things this is just too much to not add. This past Thursday we got a visit from the City Engineers. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Long about  oh 1pm the door bell rings. No delivery trucks out front (we weren't expecting anything anyway) so I answer the door and there were two gentlemen from the City standing there. It seems that our friend (Oh and BTW her name is Linda Hevener) had made it know to the city that we were not only cutting down many "Live" trees but also were operating a Bulldozer on the back of the property.  The Engineers said they received a call and had to check things out. I kinda got all hazy at that moment and remember saying...... What the @#$% does this woman think she's doing. She's not even a @#$%$#@ resident of the City!!!!!! I even sent a letter to the City Manager and he said we were okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif They apologized for bothering me but asked me to show them the back yard. Okay I said.


So we I brought them back there and explained what we had done. The Chief Engineer commented that he knew what was happening from a previous visit and wasn't even going to respond but she called 3 times. Phunny, we hadn't done anything since last Friday and............................. Anyhow, I showed him the 3 dead pines, explained everything to him that I had to the countless other individuals( sheriff, Police, City Manager, ya'll,etc,........ He said that they would have had to cut them down if they posed an issue and we just saved them the issue. He also asked exactly where the old rail bed was and I showed him. He explained that it was abandoned some years ago and that portions of it were given to the City and the County. It was previously explained to us that whatever portion of it bordered the City belonged to the City. He then asked me if we were planning on encroaching on any more of the City easement property. I explained that were were content with what we had accomplished and didn't wish to disturb any other areas. That is except for what was our property that had not yet been cleaned.

One of the last things we talked about was when this would all end and we wouldn't have to have them spend time to find out what was going on. I'm happy to say that he commented that this will put things to rest as far as the city is concerned. Since we obviously were trying to enhance the neighborhood, we understood the parameters of what we could and couldn't do from here on out and the basic fact that it looked so nice they were finished investigating things in regards to her complaints. They had no merit.  He did ask about the Bulldozer as an "Oh by the way" type of an approach and said that we do have the John Deere tractor but that fell far short of a Bulldozer in his opinion. He said she described an actual bulldozer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


I think it's time for "Mr. Wizard" to bring her back home. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

I ain't holding my breath but here;'s to hoping it's over. 

We did clear an extra 50X25 area the other day. It was all on our property. Plus we have the tree surgeon coming this week and all that work will be done on our property as well. I told him to bring extra chain saws to drive her nutz. I'm sure she's gonna be out the minute they get fired up and I can't wait to tell her........ "Mind her own business. They're our trees!!!!!!!"


----------



## TheRockModeler (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

All I can say is, with all that firewood.... Hey Bevis hehehe Fire fire hehehe. (Dont) let her get to close to the fire hehehe she might get burned....... 

Well I guess I got something else to say, go buy a old very rusty car/truck for about $200 and park it infront of her house, but remember to move it daily. That should keep her happy..... If you lived here, I'd let you borrow my pickup..... Then get the liscense plate of BIZEBOD and a spray painted arrow on the bumper pointing at her house...... Just have a place to hide it if any other neighbors has a house up for sale (you dont want to devalue the neighborhood by alerting potential neighbors to her presence). 
Oh, actually I have a 3rd idea, watch her place for A dandylion to show up, call her city and complain about her spreading weeds to your yard (This is a tactic used locally by BIZEBOD's) as told to me by a city manager near me (thankfully I was not involved), but he gets that call regularly..... 

Actually, trying to fight a bizebod is a losing battle, as those people do not have a life. If you want to be amused, notice a neighbor came home late and ask the bizebod about it, and she will more than likely tell you how often that happens, where that person was (in her opinion). Say something about someone left on vacation, and she will probably tell you what minute they left, where they are going, when they will be back, how often they go on vacation (oh and that neighbor said nothing to her about it).......


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

You might want to approach the city and find out if they have any plans for the ROW easement then if they don't ask them to give your buyer's first right for purchasing that portion that adjoins your property. If succesful then check the codes to see how high you can build a mud fence two feet within the property line so she can't say anything. BTW I have been trying to get back to Virginia for years. What area do you live in. If she joins her maker soon (ie the guy with horns) let me know. Mabey my wife will agree to move there for our final retirement. Yea right! 
Noel


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Noel, We're in the process of that right now. We just have to get the City to cooperate but it's not looking too promising. Then again they may get sick of the whole situation and her complaints and sell us the land just so they won't be bothered anymore. If we own it instead of them then all they have to say is........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif Leave us alone!!!!!!!! We don't own the land any longer!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif And as far as moving back?????? There's a nice Colonial for sale 3 doors down from us in the Colonial Heights City limits. Since the city is now land locked and reached build out for residential property......... I'd rather not be anywhere else. The County has a looooong way to go to say that. It may take some time but I hope we reach that average of property values doubling every ten years. I think we just need to get through the next four years before I start celebrating though.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

*Why not just point-blank tell her to P*** off!*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif                                                                                                                                                                Tom


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember a friend of mine bought a place down in Port Allegany, Pa. Not too far from Coudersport (former home of Adelphia Communications). The neighbor across the street was the local dentist and was buying up the substandard property around him and tearing it down. The house behind him sold before he got a purchase bid in on it. One day he came home to find the new neighbor cutting the pine trees on the border down. Regardless of whether they were on his property or not. The Dentist got so pissed off he applied for a permit to build "a proper garden wall" and it was approved. He then built a HUGE dividing wall that from his side is all nicely brick faced and provided better privacy than the pine trees ever thought of. Of course it is only cement block wall on the neighbors side. Sometimes it pays to be friendly to your neighbors. LOL!

Chas


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

It is just simply amazing./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif She's at it again only now she's rallying the other neighbors to call./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

We had a pretty good wind storm here on Sunday. Several trees that are on the easement (mostly dead pines) were broken and or knocked down. We didn't have to touch any of those since they fell mostly in areas we don't maintain.  Yet we did have some issues on our property and we also needed to clean up all the crap that has grown on the Oak's, Hickory's and other trees below the canopy line. Tree service was out, doing work entirely on our property and the City Engineer arrives. He's laughing at things, I'm laughing at things we're all laughing at things. We showed him we were with-in the property stakes he designated on the very first trip back in March of last year and he called the City Manager and explained that all the work was bing done on private property.The Engineer was also sent out to take pictures of what we were doing but since it was on private property there was no need to take them He did mention that to the City Manager he would be happy to take pictures but most of them would be pointed up in the air to points on the trees close to 100ft off the ground. Not a lot of detail to recognize. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

So we continue. Just wondering when and if ever these folks are gonna stop. Starting to very, very seriously consider that 8ft security fence installed on our property line and then painted fluorescent colors on the county side and white on ours./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Hey you think you gots troubles now, just wait till you start building your layout! 

She'll be screaming at the city, "They have TRAINS running back there TRAINS I tell you FULL SIZE TRAINS!" 

With any luck she'll have a brain spasm and decide its time to move to Florida.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/12/2008 8:36 AM
It is just simply amazing./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif She's at it again only now she's rallying the other neighbors to call./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


So...what is she complaining about...and how is she rallying other neighbors?  Are now a bunch of neigbors calling the city to "check you out"?  Is this about noise?  Tree trimming?  Making woods into yards (cleaning)?  Working outside of your yard boundaries?  ....or is this another case of the developing "greenie" trend we're seeing out here in the West where "you're not supposed to be in the woods cause that's the animals house"...which has led to a lot of roads into the forests being blocked by gates and trenches.  Have you ANY idea what this woman wants?....other than to complain?


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Ya know Mike...... We just can't figger it out. I can go into a whole lotta detail and still be no more certain than I am now. I do know that I view our time here as "caretakers". I have always believed that we should make things better than what we found them to be. Yeah Yeah I know that's my view point but I don't use only my own view point to determine this but the view points of others in conjunction with our own and try to balance things out. We have a ton of trees that are well over 100 yrs old. I want them to last for the time we are here and longer if possible. 

From what we can see things have been maintained over the years. In fact, that there was a good deal of maintenance done to the area we cleaned and the maintenance I'm speaking of was performed by the previous owners and before that the railroad. We only removed trees that were smaller 3 inches in diameter unless it was dead. From the looks of things that meant that the area was cleaned and had been kept clean by the railroad until they pulled up the tracks in 1968 and then by the previous owners until around 12-14 years ago. About the same time the residents that are complaining moved in and the previous owners began to have health complications due to age and injury. Heck we removed a cobble stone path that was back there. It led from the pond to a point under some trees that we didn't remove. Unfortunately it was also burried under yard waste and other stuff so it couldn't be salvaged. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

When we set the Arborist to do the work we had him determine what would work should be done to support healthy growth of the area in general. I.e. all the  larger and smaller  trees that would remain things we would plant, etc. He basically said that would only remove scrub brush, vines, over growth and garbage saplings that would continue to do nothing but rob the main trees of moisture and nutrients and untimately cause their demise. See how this fits into my "caretakers" p.o.v. People need to realize sooner or later that just because it appears to be in a natural state, or is natural.....doesn't always mean it is good or has a positive impact on things that inhabit or promote survival of long established as well and new growth. 

I'd be happy to try and explain this to these folks but unfortunately I believe it would be lost on them. Plus they have already taken the stance that they will either call the police or City of Colonial Heights on us for working with-in the boundries of what we have agreed upon with Colonial Heights involving easement property and now actions on our own property./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif

Well I gotta go drive my "bulldozer" now (John Deere garden tractor) and smooth over some ruts made by the tree services truck./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/12/2008 12:40 PM
Ya know Mike...... We just can't figger it out.


If this is bugging you....versus fun for you....I'd confront the folks.  Face to face ask them what they want.  And tell them you want the complaints to stop.  BUT...only if this is bugging you.

There are health implications to stress...from being bugged.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wished I had saved the photo that I got via the internet.  A guy was going to build a house but his neighbor complained to the city that the house would block his view of the mountains.  The new home owner had a unique window built facing the neighbor.  It was a four panel, with the tops rounded.  The third window was about 2 feet higher than the others.  Sure reminded you of a certain gesture. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

You have any attorneys for friends? Won't hold it against you if you do, but seems like its time for a harassment complaint. It gets to the point where enough is too much, and it sounds like youre pretty close to that point.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 02/12/2008 1:49 PM

If this is bugging you....versus fun for you....I'd confront the folks.  Face to face ask them what they want.  And tell them you want the complaints to stop.  BUT...only if this is bugging you.

There are health implications to stress...from being bugged.

I'm not so sure it isn't a little bit of both. It is sorta phun to see how or what they will react to yet at the same time it's just wondering exactly that. I guess if it really bothered me I'm the kinda person that would have already dropped it on their doorstep. Not to shy in that department. The thing that gets me the most is their arrogance and lack of respect about the whole situation and being bothered by the city. As far as the health implications, any new ones are just gonna have to take a number./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif     

Although it is nice seeing our tax dollars (and after the 30% increase they just levied/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif........) at work for folks even if they don't pay City taxes. City and County taxes are not interconnected.  But then I never imagined that anything I would ever do would be significant enough to register on the the radar of a county, City and many of it's executives and citizens. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif I guess now I'm real important. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Friends that are Attorneys? I'd have to hold that against myself./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

I remember that window. I began thinking that the fence we may be erecting could have the same features?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif An unforeseen (or well placed) large obstacle might facilitate the need to change the installation symmetry of the fence on two corners of the installation./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 02/12/2008 2:04 PM
I wished I had saved the photo that I got via the internet.  A guy was going to build a house but his neighbor complained to the city that the house would block his view of the mountains.  The new home owner had a unique window built facing the neighbor.  It was a four panel, with the tops rounded.  The third window was about 2 feet higher than the others.  Sure reminded you of a certain gesture. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


This one????
 









By the way...the owner of that home says the window is a graphic of a cactus.....yeah, right.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 02/12/2008 3:30 PM
This one????
 









By the way...the owner of that home says the window is a graphic of a cactus.....yeah, right.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

THAT'S THE ONE!!!  I thought it was just a one finger wave "hello"!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

He's telling his neighbor that he's Number 1 in his book!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I love that Picture!!!!!!! Thanks for posting it Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Have you thought about wooden flaming arrows for your new hobby of archery?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/12/2008 8:36 AM
It is just simply amazing./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif She's at it again only now she's rallying the other neighbors to call./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
What you are describing IS the future of our society.  That is the direction we are heading just a little at a time, but we are definitely getting there.   Welcome to the Brave New World, the Founding Fathers be d****d!  Those old days of true individualism are almost over.  Now you are part of a larger collective entity who will speak_ for_ you for your own good, of course (or at least the good of your neighbors who may be offended by you). You may not know your neighbors well, but soon enough they will have more rights than you when  it comes to you being a good neighbor _who fits in_ (and knows his place). Lucky you--all of you who live stateside near or in the more_ progressive_ communities. 

You will no longer have any rights to alter anything on your OWN property, to own animals of your choice, to smoke cigarettes on your own land or even in the house(not that I recommend it), to burn wood in a fireplace (you probably already have THAT restriction!), to even prune your own trees, much less cut them down, and you will have to get permission before you repaint your house so that some committee somewhere can determine that it will still fit in with THEIR idealized _it-takes-a-village_ scheme and on and on.  I'm surprised you are _still _allowed to set up your _own _outdoor railroad. Remember, _Ms Meddling Busybody_ IS the neighbor of the future. She is a sign of the times. Am I sounding too pessimistic?  Am I exaggerating? Maybe not so much as some of you would prefer to believe. 


--Still pleased to be living in wild Alaska


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

This was in today's LA Times,  "Watch Out For Glendale's Yard Cops"

http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-lopez13feb13,1,1303000.column


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,973578,00.html   or just click on the picture.

Say what you will about the media today and I would probably agree with you and/or offer my own opinion as well. Yet it wasn't so long ago (well actually now 17 years WOW!) that there was still a glimmer of responsible and quality journalism available. I've posted this link, quoted some of the article in my posts (and rantings from time to time) and always thought this was a very well written (and truthful) article. Since the article appeared in a 1991 issue one could almost say it was a prophecy? Just look at us today. 

All of everything has a time and place. Yet we've gotten so out of balance with things. Almost everything we do is done to "fanatical levels"I'm not saying I'm above some of these things but I do try to keep myself in check. Yet I am still human. 

The majority of society knows the difference between right and wrong, privacy and public, etc, etc, etc. The problem is the majority allows the minority to enact, run, change, control whatever because the minority uses the fanatical approach. Mostly because they have lost all sense of reason, they are willing to kick, scream, cry and hold their breath (in a manner of speaking) until they get what they want. Trouble is the majority, being or trying to be more reasonable, is just not willing to go to those lengths. Well maybe it's time for that to change I just don't know. Yet I do know  these neighbor(s) that we are now dealing with are just that fanatical. Yet this woman and her neighbors don't even share a property line with us since their property line has 35ft of city land, 40ft of Railroad ROW and another 10-15ft of County property. from ours. We're talking half a football field. The Houses are even further apart since I know for a fact we have 60ft from the house to the property line. I'm not sure what they have. So I could understand some concern if we were closer together, living in the same city or county, shared a property line, if we were manufactuting crystal meth, ran a bordello, or commited a dozen other criminal acts but we're not nor do we intend to either.

Anyhow I think Mike asked earlier about how she was "rallying the neighbors". After a good bit-o-thought....... I came to the conclusion that she's doing it no differently than any other fanatical, disillusioned, socially diluted, mentally instable and off-center person has done throughout history. Hey there have been a couple instances where folks (the big one being a Bohemian Corporal) have taken a cause, twisted the facts and even made up things to fit a personal adgenda. This is on a much smaller scale since it only affects us yet she's reaching the same level of success by rallying her neighbors. Makes ya really think./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Flaming arrows. Hehehehe/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Too bad I can't draw a bow at the moment./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Nahhhhh. I think the fence that I put up for the Bulldozer umm err uhhh I mean Tractor pen might just need to resemble a "graphic of a cactus". or at the least a yard ornament to do the same. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got the perfect solution, you need one of these:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-wVADKznOhY

You dont have to use it, just point it at your nosey parker neighbor.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Joseph, 

Rather than build a Trebuchet, could I suggest that you build a Scorpion. The elastomer componants of which are from male cattle.... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

well, 

it is our own fault. 
we all in "western civilisation" want the impossible. we want fredom *and* security. 
only now, being too late allready, we begin to understand, that each little piece of organized security we reached, gave away a little piece of individual freedom. 

and nearly no new frontiers left ... 

korm 
.

(typo edited)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/14/2008 7:36 AM


. . .   Since the article appeared in a 1991 issue one could almost say it was a prophecy? Just look at us today. 
My point is made.  I rest my case.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Well??????????????????????

I think we're gonna have to get the authorities involved from our side. This woman knows no bounds or at least that's the way it now appears. 

We've lived here over a year now and never have had anyones kids walk from the Chesterfield side of things to ours or visa versa. One since there aren't many kids over here and two it's a good hike even for kids. 

After the other day I believe that our resident loon called the city to follow up and was told to let it go since we were working on our property. Today, I was also doing work that was not finished the other day and I have a very distinct feeling she called the city again today. Hey it was all on our property AGAIN and this time I even put all the waste in a can instead of adding it to our compost heap. Seeing how persistent she has been about things, and after being told by the County that there was nothing that could be done and now the City has dismissed things I believe she's really reaching.

Long about 4:30 this afternoon her three boys come walking through the woods, across our property, through our newly planted grass and flowerbed and then proceed through our neighbors yard and down her drive. I wasn't around and Cami was so to be honest she was the one that told me three boys walked over and through our yard. Then about 10-15 minutes later she tells me the same three boys were walking back through the yard. So I go see. I didn't' say anything since I recognized them. I kinda had a feeling she used her kids to incite something. I know that it's hard to believe that someone would do this but then again and like I said no one has ever made the walk to or from in the time we've been here and I am home everyday at this time because of obligations here. Maybe they'd run home saying I threatened them or some other thing. So I just stepped out side and watched them. I started to think about things too. Cami and one of her best friends were in the back yard playing. I began to think that maybe they came over to start something. Not sure at this point but when all of this began I did tell Cami to walk away and come into the house if the boys ever made their way over here and to do this until I told her different. Hey she's only 9 and things aren't the way they were 30-40 years ago.

We've already looked at the trespassing laws in VA and understand those. I have the husbands email so I sent him a note stating that I found it hard to believe that she would do this but just make sure his wife was not using her family as a instrument in whatever issue she has with us. I stated that this has nothing to do with the easement and concerns our own personal property. I then explained that we would consider this trespassing from here on out and the next time they made their way over here I would be telling them that this is private property and they needed to turn around and find another way since through our yard was not acceptable. I have tried to reason in prior emails but that doesn't seem to be the course they wish to take. The law requires of me to notify the trespassers so the email and the signs that I'll be getting from Lowe's tomorrow should work. Now all I have to worry about is the fact they know I have a train back there. Great Googly Moogly!!!!!!!

I guess the "fun" aspect of this has been removed. Although I probably would still consider some of the things we talked about as "interesting alternatives", yet I just don't think that this is gonna be too smooth from here on out. AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Wait and see what the response is from the "adults" in their family. 
Should they reply in the affirmative that they understand that your property is out of bounds, keep that evidence. 
Should they not respond in the affirmative, or go so far as to instruct you to "shove it", keep that too... 
I'll presume you have a video camera available. 
Next time you see you little buddies approach, be prepared to meet them in your yard, filming them, and politely explain that they are trespassing, and suggest that they find a different route to where ever they are going. 
Make sure you ask them if they understand that they are not welcome on your property, filming all the while... 
Also ensure that you have the time and date stamp activated on the camera... 
Should they make the unfortunate mistake of making a return trip, I would then call the constabulary, and have them arrested for trespassing. 
And see what you need to do about a fence... 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

This is called upping the ante. Not good. 

Security camera...installed inside your shed...looking through a hole at your garden railroad...keeps it dry and safe. Get one that has an IR light...so that it works in the dark. Ebay has bunches. Some are wireless, so all you need for them is power. You're gonna need one to give you peace of mind...and lock the shed so it stays safe. 

Agree with Duncan....ANY interaction you have should be video's with the time/date stamp ON...and sound being recorded. If you don't have one, use your digital camera to take photographs. MAKE A RECORD. 

Make a file up to put all this information in...a diary. Add notes. Put EVERYTHING in this file. 

If this continues...you're headed to court...and YOU want your records organized. Loonies frequently fail to organize....that's to YOUR advantage.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Man o man. I agree with Mike about this being ante upping. It's a bummer having to keep such records to CYA in, literally, your own back yard. But it is a very good idea. Have you thought about getting in touch with the county sherrif and see what the chances are that they would come out and "moderate" a face to face discussion with Mrs Cravits to see just what the heck is her major problem and to officially inform them that your back yard is not the path to wherever. This way an official record had been established and if things do escalate there is a starting point that they can they can reference, ie: they get videoed walking in your yard again after the meeting, or continued harrassment. Your following all the city rules that apply and have their blessings on what your doing so they are the one walking the fine line now and you might even have to get some sort of restraining order on their family to leave you all alone. Nice legal baby steps.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,
  I really feel for you.  I wish I could give you some suggestions that would take care of this, but the problem is that you just don't know what your 'neighbor' will do next.  I sure hope things get settled down and you can enjoy your yard, railroad, life and family once again without worry.  Sometimes you just have to wonder what other people are thinking. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I've already said that part of me is bothered by the whole mess but then part of me really is having fun with it too. Hey I never claimed to be a Saint. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Anyhow it was relatively quiet yesterday. I still had some work to finish up with the beds and one lone pine we thought was a Fir too near the house. It was really a sapling by comparison to the other that have dies off but to keep consistent it had to come out. 

As I said it was quiet and I'm not sure what is steeping in the cesspool of a mind our neighbor(s) have across the way. I never received a response to the email (not that I expected one/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif) so no news is good news. I hate to have been forced to do this but the "NO TRESPASSING" signs have been displayed low and high and are with-in our property boundaries. Man I really hate it had to come to that. We've never been forced to do something like this ever. 

I was also thinking about installing a 10,000 watt xenon gas motion light on the back of the shed./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Maybe a couple night of that thing going off with the activity of the 10,000 squirrels we have will get them a thinking. Hey just wanting to protect our investment here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif Nahhhh /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif I guess we'll just have to wait and see what plays out from here.

And for those that didn't realize it or have mentioned the "log" this topic is it.

Oh yeah I forgot to mention we kinda figgered out why this is going on in the first place. We've really learned that there is this whole "Native/Outsider" type of mentality here. Native being anyone that grew up in the City of Colonial Heights, went through the school system and remained here instead of moving away. The "outsiders" are folks like us who have relocated to the area because of the schools and small town feel or the hundreds of Military Officers and post enlisted that have chosen to live off post from Ft. Lee as well as others. 17,000 residents in the city of Colonial Heights. Small town really. So you can now imagine what it can be like. I've mention to a couple that it's gotten a whole lot better in the past 5 years or so we've been told and the fact that Cami hasn't come home crying from being bullied by the natives is probably proof. A lot of it has to do with the fact the City Manager is not from the area (this would be his 5th municipality) and for the most part they've come to realize they were creating more of an in-bred (thing European royalty with the big ears and all) mind set. The town would fail to grow as long as that was the case. Anyhow our dear neighbor is "of Colonial Heights". The other interesting thing is that the houses over there have Colonial Heights address but are in the county.

I never understood the reasoning behind that in anyplace we've lived. You get no benefit from the city you are in like, water, sewer, gas, school system etc yet you have the address thing. I guess that's their way, being " natives" and all of keeping their Colonial Heights address and not have to pay Colonial Heights taxes. Trouble is they think they live in Colonial Heights or are disillusioned enough to think that the City really cares./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif I guess we'll see as time goes by.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Oh YES! The "you didn't grow up here and have no idea what it was like" attitude. LOL! I'm dealing with that now. Even though I moved less than 5 miles into another township I still get that feeling. mostly when I attend school functions with my daughter and see the other "dads" buddy buddying each other. Luckily my neighbors don't have that attitude or at least not as much as your seem to. 

Chas


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if it is the "not from around here " problem that is eating her, then perhaps you had better tell her that this is the first half of the 21st Century!!! We did have problems with some of the neighbours -they didn't like the Pink Megane and the Lilac Moggie for starters. Once my wife had "enrolled" at the local "Hall" most of the locals got their noses rubbed in it though...

I lived in a *small* East Midlands city. The suburb where my wifes' mother lives (Oakwood) has a population of 150,000, (all home owners) and that is one of the *smaller* ones. The english definition of a City is that it has a Cathedral, hence "Olde London Towne" or "Port of London" -the *City* is Westminster....

regards

ralph


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

I agree with the camera set up, Frys and other places have reasonably priced IR set ups with digital video recording, records up to a week then writes over the old data, can be transferred to a CD or DVD if needed for archiving. Put it up and let it run ALL the time. Buy a basic digital voice recorder and leave it in your pocket, if you have any contact with the neighbors, tell them you are recording the conversation, whether in person or on the phone. Print out the emails, both directions, and document. A couple of use and toss cameras are nice to have laying around as well. I keep one in each glove box in case of accidents..


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

The quiet was nice...........While it lasted!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  I had just arrived home from picking up some supplies to fix our irrigation system and I saw that our neighbor (the elderly one) was having tree tree work done today. No sooner that I got in the house and took off my coat and the Busybody was standing at the edge of our cleared easement and the RR bed taking pictures of our house. 

I gotta say I'd about had it with this and so I walked outside and asked very politely......"Excuse me Mrs. Hevener. Is there something I can do for you or question I can answer? If not please stop taking pictures of our home since this is becoming borderline harassment." Well she turned and walked away mumbling something to the effect of "I'm just out here walking through City property."  I offered her the opportunity to view the letter we received from the City Manager last May. The letter explains that we have permission to use and maintain the property, what we can and can't do, etc. She then had the audacity to say that the letter I had wasn't real. 

Anyhow I proceeded back into the house and grabbed my camera. By the time I made it back out she was actually trespassing on someone else's property so I just snapped a couple shots. 

I did decide it was time to send her Hubby another email. This time I covered the City Manager and the City Chief Engineer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Instead of "explaining" what I wrote I'll just contribute a copy of the email.
_Dear Mr. Hevener,_
_ _
_I certainly hope your day is going much better than ours. I need to speak to you regarding the City Easement and the actions of your wife Linda against us. Mrs. Hevener (referred to as your wife here on out) has called the City of Colonial Heights on us close to 12 times that we are aware of. Three of those times were for work that was done to our property last week. She has called the Chesterfield County Sheriff and Police departments and the Colonial Heights police Department had to respond at the Counties request. We have been visited 6 times by the City Engineers and our property has been staked out on one of the visits by a City Engineer. She has attempted and successfully been able to incite your neighbors to  contact the city when ever we seem to sneeze. This became apparent last week when we were doing work to our property and another neighbor was mentioned to have called. Today she was at  it again taking pictures of the easement and our property. Why I have no idea since we are not doing any work. Other than the edging of the beds and subsequent mulching we have done to the easement no work has been performed off our property. However, our neighbor Polly Cox had some work done to the trees overhanging her house and property. You wife's actions involving and against us have created an animosity that will probably never decrease. This is a true shame since we don't even plan on moving into an area only to create discourse and ill feelings. Her actions have also caused us for the first time in 5 homes to feel the need to post "No Trespassing" on our property. _
_ _
_I have tried to contact you via email in the past in the hopes that you might be able to bring some end to the issue.  Given the continued persistence of your wife this obviously was unproductive. I have attached a letter that was provided to us by the City of Colonial Heights. I was not intending on sharing this since it was a private communication between us as Colonial Heights Residents and the City of Colonial Heights. I am still very apprehensive on providing it yet I believe we have been left with no alternative. I did approach your wife and offered her a chance to look at the letter today while she was taking pictures of the easement and our property but she stated something to the effect that it wasn't real and kept mumbling something while walking away. I did not pursue her any further and felt this was the best approach. This whole situation has made me sick to my stomach and caused us a great deal of stress. I truly hope that the letter I have attached will provide some closure to things and allow us to live out our existence here peacefully.  _
_ _
_As I just stated we are trying to live peacefully here. Please allow us the opportunity to do such. We also have not and will not be the aggressors here. All of the actions that have been initiated have been done so by your wife. We have done nothing outside of what we have communicated to the City other than the irrigation and that has been addressed. Although at the time we had not known that it would create the issue it did. Our only intention was to allow the plants and grass we were transplanting a chance to establish themselves and survive. As we have told the City officials already, our intentions will not encroach upon any further easement property nor cut down any live trees on the easement. We would however continue to maintain the cleared easement to the same high standard we use for our own property._
_ _
_I would certainly entertain the opportunity to discuss this with you in person and allow you to see for your self that what we have done was not for the detraction of things but for the overall improvement of our home and subsequently our neighborhood in Sherwood Hills. Since our two properties do not share a common property boundary and are separated by over 100ft of abandoned railroad bed and a County and City line, we had no idea that our efforts to improve would cause such an issue. For this we apologize.
_ 
It's not clear to me whether or not he was aware of any of this and/or if he was whether or not he cares one way or another. hat is clear is that we have established very publicly with two city officials our intention to settle the issue as well as provide documentation of the "permission". I can only guess, unless we hear to the contrary from the City Officials, that any "antics" by Mrs Hevener from here on out are nothing more than those of a spoiled individual that was told something they didn't like nor wanted to hear./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif I still have to ask exactly what is her motivation here. I see no gain, no benefit to her actions, no positive impact, no lesson for the betterment of things learned, no contribution to the community....etc, etc.

As soon as it's in the budget.........The camera surveillance system will be ordered./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

I hope that this has been a great source of entertainment for ya'll out there. It'd be nice if some good can come of things./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to start lookin' round the Army Surplus stores for one of these...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=LZxmDJYBKKo


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Vic, That looks like an old 280mm Howitzer with a nuclear fitted shell. My father was assigned to a similar one of those Howitzers (the 155mm) while stationed in Germany in the 50's.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Them banjos is gettin' louder by the minnit...


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ohhh my dear friend, it sounds like your trying to figgure out how the crazies are thinking.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif      That will drive you crazy too and we don't need that .....well to any further degree.  

But, I will tell ya, she does sound like one heck of an old gal, ballsy to the max and those kind squeal the loudest when they get 'em pinched. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/19/2008 5:24 PM
Vic, That looks like an old 280mm Howitzer with a nuclear fitted shell. My father was assigned to a similar one of those Howitzers (the 155mm) while stationed in Germany in the 50's.


Yeap, 280mm Atomic Annie, heres a longer video, music courtesy the man in black
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9GQj-0bT2J0&feature=related


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 02/19/2008 6:29 PM
Them banjos is gettin' louder by the minnit...


Yeah!!!!!!!!! It's a good thing I forget how to play the Geeeeeetar. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gifThen I think we'd really have to start worrying. She's got 3-4 "brothedaddysistermommacuzzin" types on the city council./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif Something tells me we're gonna end up with the "Mother of all..................." /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  Well, I guess all that's left to ask is............................................Ummm errr uhhhhh.............................................. Can you say......................................Squeeeeeeel? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gifByrd! I'm wunder'n if we can bring back them copperheadedrattlemocasins. I think I'd rather be deal'n with them. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


Actually and in all fairness to the City Manager and the City in general,  I believe they have been pretty level headed and fair with me about things...So far./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif Just hope they continue to follow that trend.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*It appears as though you've made EVERY effort to be reasonable/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif - but she STILL doesn't get it!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  I think the next point would be to contact a lawyer - can she spell "harrasment lawsuit"?  Good luck!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  Tom
*


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/19/2008 9:45 PM
Posted By Duncan on 02/19/2008 6:29 PM
Them banjos is gettin' louder by the minnit...


 She's got 3-4 "brothedaddysistermommacuzzin" types on the city council./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

Just hope she doesn't call the mayor Uncle Daddy...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Well I think you have taken this as far as you can -now I think it is time to seek *legal* advice... Having spoken to the legal expert in the family, (who is wearing pink jogging shorts, one of my shirts and wielding a steam stripper) -the problem relates to jurestiction. You need a civil lawyer who has a criminal law papers. At the moment what she is doing is "civil" and she is on the verge of "criminal" -at least she would be here in the UK. Possibly a registered letter from a legal company outlining your rights in this matter, and the legal consequences of her actions -may be enough. But the legal comments from the clouds of steam at the top of the step ladder are: 

"She sounds way ay oh a loopy Hen!" 

regards 

ralph


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By ralphbrades on 02/20/2008 10:20 AM
But the legal comments from the clouds of steam at the top of the step ladder are: 

"She sounds way ay oh a loopy Hen!" 

regards 

ralph


I'd have to agree. Tell the steam stripper wielding dear wife Thanks!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Anything new on the weird neighbor front?


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, we *have* to know! Have either or both of you been arrested? Did you have to share a jail cell? Has the National Guard moved in yet? Are their TV trailers with satellite dishes lined up in your neighborhood? C'mon What has been happening?

Mark


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Joooooooooe, can you hear me? Jooooooooooe, what has become of you?


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I apologize gang, I've been preoccupied with some things involving the house and some pesky other SOSDD type things./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Luckily all has been quiet so far. Nope no jail, National Guard, Army or other.  It would seem that sending that last email to her husband and covering the City with it may have put things to a complete rest. But ya'll know people like her don't really go away and somehow I get the feeling she is still lurking in the shadows (or under a rock somewhere./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif We'll see.

So we wait. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

go to the thread     model making    railroad gun    make a working model


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

We had our neighbors (good ones) return from their snowbird style RV excursion last week. So on Sunday we had an improptu party to welcome them back as well as shae in some really nice Irish Whiskey. The neighbors house we had the gathering at was there the day she called the police so needless to say we certainly had some fun with things. 

Come to finout that the neighbor that returned is good friends with our problems Father. This didn't stop them from having fun with it and he mentioned that he was going to talk to her father next time he saw him. Not to be an instigator but to say "Hey! WTH is up with that daughter of yours? Hehehe Can't wait to see what comes of that.

We're also speaking to the City Engineers about some storm water run off issues from the property adjacent to what we cleared. I can't wait to see her reaction with a mob out there shooting grade with a transit. When she calls the city to complain that we're getting ready to build something, the City will probably respond that US back there you ninny! lol

Well it's a very windy night in the area tonight. I have a feeling there will be he!! to pay for trees that were felled by the wind. You know it's our fault of course./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Later


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Glad to hear things have been smooth on your pond o'life. It'd be fun to see her when her dad sez hey stooopid, whadda thinkin?


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd certainly want to play it safe and talk to a lawyer to find out what the options and possible liabilities might be.  If you do speak to her directly, you should probably plan to have a witness so that she can't lodge a false claim that you attacked her.

Llyn


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: The Mother of all "busy-bodies"!!!!!!!*

Just saw a weather report where you guys were hit with a tornado today. Is all OK? Know a big bunch of folks down there are without power right now. Let us know your status when you can. You know that it is your falt according to the MOABB who lives behind you. 
Noel


----------

